# Googleleads are back.



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Last August's problem with Googleleads requiring multiple clicks to go back pages is back.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I agree. It's been happening to me for a couple of days now, both at home and at work.

Here's a previous thread where it was discussed. Same behavior.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8068589&highlight=Googleads#post8068589


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

In that thread I was ordered to report board maintenance problems in this section for immediate response. Must be a different interpretation now of immediate.


----------



## Chris Grant (Oct 3, 2001)

There are actually two issues that are degrading the usability of these forums: One is the googlead doubleclick problem, which requires two clicks on the back arrow to go back one page. The second is that the forum is no longer marked as "read" when exiting. This makes it difficult to identify which posts are new when you return (unless you have a much better memory than mine!)

I find both of these new "features" very annoying and ask that they either be removed or at least made an option in the control panel.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone--we're currently investigating the Googleads issue and I'll respond here when I know more.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Also--what browsers and types of machines are you using? I can't seem to duplicate the issue on Firefox 4, Chrome, or Safari.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

I suspect we who are having the problem are using Internet Explorer which has by far the largest installed base of users of any internet browser.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

@Jon--yes, I think you might be correct. I am a PC user also and I can duplicate the issue, intermittently in IE 9. IE is always the troublemaker...


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Peter Redmer said:


> IE is always the troublemaker...


I would think web designers would make sure everything works correctly on the browser with the largest installed base, wouldn't you?

FWIW - The ads across the top and down the right side don't load either.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

orangeboy said:


> IE The number one browser.


FYP


----------



## Chris Grant (Oct 3, 2001)

I'm also using IE.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Jon J said:


> FYP


I'm not sure about TCF, but on AVS, FireFox has surpassed IE as the browser most used to access the site.


----------



## Chris Grant (Oct 3, 2001)

Chris Grant said:


> There are actually two issues that are degrading the usability of these forums: One is the googlead doubleclick problem, which requires two clicks on the back arrow to go back one page. The second is that the forum is no longer marked as "read" when exiting. This makes it difficult to identify which posts are new when you return (unless you have a much better memory than mine!)


The googlead problem appears to be fixed this morning. The second issue about marking posts as "read" when exiting the forum remains!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Chris Grant said:


> The googlead problem appears to be fixed this morning. The second issue about marking posts as "read" when exiting the forum remains!


The second issue isn't really an issue to be fixed. Unread threads are now accurately tracked as unread even when you go away from the forum for more than 15 minutes. Previously, the forum would incorrecttly mark all threads that you hadn't yet read as bring read, making it hard to know which threads you actually previously read, and which ones you didn't.

There is a "Mark Forums as Read" (wording may not be 100% accurate) option in one of the menus, which anyone can easily bookmark and use if they want to mark all threads as read whenever you want to.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey everybody--we put the fix in place for this on Saturday, so it should be fixed now. Let me know if the behavior has stopped.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Jon J said:


> I would think web designers would make sure everything works correctly on the browser with the largest installed base, wouldn't you?
> 
> FWIW - The ads across the top and down the right side don't load either.


Not sure about the ads issue. Are you seeing them now? We'll do some testing on this and thanks for letting me know.

On a side note, Firefox is by far the browser most used here, by a significant margin. Safari and Chrome combined also surpass IE usage by a significant margin. Just in case anyone was curious


----------



## Chris Grant (Oct 3, 2001)

BrettStah said:


> The second issue isn't really an issue to be fixed. Unread threads are now accurately tracked as unread even when you go away from the forum for more than 15 minutes. Previously, the forum would incorrecttly mark all threads that you hadn't yet read as bring read, making it hard to know which threads you actually previously read, and which ones you didn't.
> 
> There is a "Mark Forums as Read" (wording may not be 100% accurate) option in one of the menus, which anyone can easily bookmark and use if they want to mark all threads as read whenever you want to.


You've convinced me that the "Mark Forums as Read" option is an improvement over losing your place if you are called away from reading for too long! It did take me a minute or so to find the option, but now that I know where it is...I like it.

The only improvement I would suggest is to promote it from Quicklinks to its own button (or link) on the main page. I didn't know it existed until it was pointed out!


----------

